# GM - Adidas golf opprtunity!



## Slime (May 2, 2019)

Today I was a guest, with four others forummers, of GM and Adidas for an Adidas product experience day.
It started with Masun, he's from Adidas, explaining all there was to know about their range of footwear, which we then free to try on.
We were then given a backpack to take to the locker room where we were to get changed.
In said packs were given a pair of trousers, a polo shirt, a long sleeved top, a belt and a baseball cap.
We then went back outside to put on some of their shoes before setting out to play golf.
There really is no better way of testing new golf shoes.
I tried the Tour360 XT and the  and Tour360 XT S-L, the spikeless version ........................... both in 9Â½ wide.
I won't go into the technical stuff, but my goodness they were comfortable!
I'm an Ecco wearer, because they are just so comfortable, but these Adidas shoes blew me away.
They, in my mind, were probably as comfortable as my Ecco shoes, due largely to their fabulous BOOST technology, .......................... and I didn't think that was possible.
All in all it was a great day and we were superbly looked after from start to finish.
Try as I might to find a negative about the shoes, I just couldn't, I really couldn't.
Unfortunately I was unable to try out a couple of pairs as they didn't have them in my size, so they've promised to send me some so I can finally try them out.
Outstanding customer care.
A special thanks to all involved, especially Masun and Lee from Adidas and the guys from GM.
Thanks also to Adie and Joss with whom I played good and bad golf and had more than a few laughs.
We also dodged a bullet as it remained dry all day .............................. until I was driving home!
Finally, if you're in the market for golf shoes, please give Adidas a try. Like me, you may be surprised.
They even cater for different width of feet, which helped me enormously!

Oh, finally, Masun's knowledge enthusiasm was truly infectious.
There's a man who loves his job.
Thanks Masun.


----------



## ademac (May 2, 2019)

It really was a fantastic day and I feel very lucky to have been involved!
The Adidas guys were all sound and seemed to really care what our thoughts and opinions were. All the GM guys were great also so a big thank you! 
It was nice to meet Simon, Joss, Dave and Howard and play a bit of golf on a decent course. 
I have always been a bit of an Adidas fan and today has really cemented that. 
If you havenâ€™t tried Adidas shoes before and you are in the market for a new pair, give them a try, Iâ€™m positive you wonâ€™t be disappointed.


----------



## J55TTC (May 3, 2019)

I was just about to put my own post up regarding yesterday and then saw this....

Very accurate representation from Simon ðŸ‘ðŸ»  The passion the guys from Adidas have for what they do is something else and you can see / feel this in the products. 

Adidas in the past are a brand Iâ€™ve been well aware of, donâ€™t ask me why but Iâ€™ve never gravitated towards trying them despite their huge presence on tour. Hindsight is a wonderful think, I wish Iâ€™d have tried them sooner. Iâ€™ve had no complaints with my Nike Lunar Vapors, I saw them as being comfortable - until I tried the Tour360 XT spikeless. Iâ€™m familiar with the boost tech from my running shoes but to put this into a golf shoe is genius. They were the first pair I tried and honestly could have done all 18 and a trip around the supermarket afterwards straight out the box with no trouble at all. 

Back to back I tried the cleated Tour 360 XT and the grip from the spikeless in the dry conditions we had was undoubtedly on par. The cleats in wetter weather Iâ€™m sure will hold a bit better but non the less both simply sublime shoes. 

A little disappointed that the Forged Fibre BOA werenâ€™t there to be tested as I feel of all the shoes available this is what I would buy... maybe they knew that already as Iâ€™ve just ordered a pair ðŸ˜‚

Fantastic hosts, company and venue, a pleasure to meet you all! I canâ€™t express how grateful I am to have been involved.


----------



## ademac (May 6, 2019)

Strange that this has slipped off the radar or the other guys havenâ€™t commented. 
Iâ€™m still buzzing from the day tbh!
5 pairs of shoes is too much for me so I have kept two and given 3 pairs away to a mate, my brother and my Dad.
They are all very complimentary of the â€œBOOSTâ€ tech and are loving the comfort of their new shoes!


----------



## BTatHome (May 6, 2019)

5 pairs of Adidas, I'd of been over the moon. Although I do already own the 4orged and the Tour 360 XT SL, both have been awesome over winter!


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2019)

ademac said:



			Strange that this has slipped off the radar or the other guys havenâ€™t commented.
Iâ€™m still buzzing from the day tbh!
5 pairs of shoes is too much for me so I have kept two and given 3 pairs away to a mate, my brother and my Dad.
They are all very complimentary of the â€œBOOSTâ€ tech and are loving the comfort of their new shoes!
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree.
I'm still buzzing with anticipation at the two lightweight pairs they said they'd ship to my house.
All reports, including yours, were extremely complimentary.
Bring on the Boooooooost!


----------



## J55TTC (May 7, 2019)

Iâ€™ve been wearing the adicross bounce as trainers all weekend. The offset laces are a bit fiddly the first few wears but theyâ€™re really good ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## ademac (May 7, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			Iâ€™ve been wearing the adicross bounce as trainers all weekend. The offset laces are a bit fiddly the first few wears but theyâ€™re really good ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

They are one of the pairs I kept for myself, I think they are smart.
I also kept the tour 360 spikes, thought I would have a pair at each end of the scale then.


----------



## J55TTC (May 7, 2019)

ademac said:



			They are one of the pairs I kept for myself, I think they are smart.
I also kept the tour 360 spikes, thought I would have a pair at each end of the scale then.
		
Click to expand...

They are really good. Like I said on the day, not a style Iâ€™d go for usually but had a few positive comments from people already ðŸ‘ðŸ» Will definitely not be parting with the tour 360 spiked or spikeless!


----------



## Dave1980 (May 7, 2019)

Just to add my thoughts and thanks to both Golf Monthly and adidas for this fantastic opportunity and of course to the other forumers who also contributed to a great day. Having previously discounted adidas as a serious golf brand. I am surprisingly glad to admit my previous thoughts are massively way off line.

While Lee from adidas was fitting my shoes, Masun (the top guy from adidas)looked over and instantly knew they did not fit correctly and his comments matched exactly how the shoe felt and he suggested a different size and width, which seemed to fit like a glove and this was proved the correct fitting in each pair I tried in throughout the day. 

Currently rotating up to 8 different pairs of shoes at the moment, I was surprised just how comfortable each of the adidas shoes were. My personal favourites were the â€œadidas tour 360 xlâ€ and this is only because I like the idea of the of a spiked shoe, that said I will also be keeping the spikeless version along with the adicross bounce shoes for myself. 

It is good to see that adidas are trying to address the issues/misconceptions that a number of people have highlighted with their shoes, for example the narrow widths and if this day has made me aware of something, that is although the boost technology may sound like a marketing gimmick, it truly is not and I would recommend that you at least try a pair with this technology when in the market for some new shoes.

Today I have been wearing the Tour 360XL shoes on a local course where the local reputation is the you have to be a mountain goat to be a member and at the end of 18 holes my feet did not ache at all and the normal pains I have in my back after a round have not yet arrived.

The passion and knowledge that all the adidas guys had about their products was second to none and is not something you will ever get from an online or retailer.


----------



## ademac (May 9, 2019)

Does anyone know which issue magazine it will be featured in?


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2019)

ademac said:



			Does anyone know which issue magazine it will be featured in?
		
Click to expand...

No idea, but my shoes were boss this afternoon!


----------



## howbow88 (May 12, 2019)

I'm late to the party here but just to add:

It was a really great day - many thanks to Adidas, Golf Monthly, Hillside, and also Simon, Ade, Dave and Joss for their company  

I was really sceptical about how much 'technology' can really go into a golf shoe and make it better, but Adidas really proved me wrong.


----------



## Slime (May 12, 2019)

howbow88 said:



			I'm late to the party here but just to add:

It was a really great day - many thanks to Adidas, Golf Monthly, *Hillside*, and also Simon, Ade, Dave and Joss for their company 

I was really sceptical about how much 'technology' can really go into a golf shoe and make it better, but Adidas really proved me wrong.
		
Click to expand...

What was Hillside like?
We played at West Hill, which really is a cracking golf course!


----------



## howbow88 (May 12, 2019)

Hahaha, West Hill even  I've been watching too much of the British Masters


----------



## Slime (May 12, 2019)

howbow88 said:



			Hahaha, West Hill even  I've been watching too much of the British Masters 

Click to expand...

How are your shoes?


----------



## howbow88 (May 13, 2019)

Great thanks  How are you getting on with yours?


----------



## Slime (May 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			Unfortunately I was unable to try out a couple of pairs as they didn't have them in my size, *so they've promised to send me some* so I can finally try them out.
Outstanding customer care.
		
Click to expand...

Well, what can I say?
I was hoping they'd send me the two pairs I was unable to try on the day, they didn't ............................. they sent me THREE pairs!
Customer service at the highest possible level.
I've just received, and tried on, a pair of Adicross Bounce, a pair of Adipower 4ORGED and a bonus pais of Adipower 4ORGED S, which are the cleated version of those shoes.
They all have the remarkable BOOST technology and the shoes make me feel as though the planet is made of marshmallow.
They are all supremely comfortable ................................. and currently very clean!
The Adicross Bounce also look particularly funky and much better on than not.
Another massive thanks and  to all at Adidas and GM that made the day so pleasurable.



Now ............................ which shoes to wear at Foxhills next week?


----------



## ademac (May 13, 2019)

My Adicross Bounce will get their first outing tomorrow as itâ€™s due to be a nice sunny day!


----------



## ademac (May 13, 2019)

Also the 3 guys I gave shoes too have now all had a round or two in them and they canâ€™t praise them enough.
Hopefully converted a few more to Adidas, I feel a loyalty now after being treated so well!


----------



## Slime (May 13, 2019)

ademac said:



			Also the 3 guys I gave shoes too have now all had a round or two in them and they canâ€™t praise them enough.
Hopefully converted a few more to Adidas, *I feel a loyalty now after being treated so well!*

Click to expand...

Me too ........................... in spades!


----------



## ademac (Jun 19, 2019)

The video of the day is online if interested


----------



## Slime (Jun 19, 2019)

ademac said:



			The video of the day is online if interested
		
Click to expand...

Have you got a link?


----------



## ademac (Jun 20, 2019)

https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/videos/gear-video/adidas-golf-shoes-reader-experience-day


----------

